
Show HN: Quick Efficient Frontier - NashHallucinate
https://www.stochast.icu/
======
NashHallucinate
So I recently started working on stochast.icu. As it currently stands, it is
an implementation of pyportfolioopt restricted to CAPM modelling returns and
Ledoit Wolf shrinkage estimation for the risk matrix. My plan would be to
introduce a Backtrader server so that one could see, based on a scheduled
rebalancing rule (implemented daily, weekly, etc), how they would perform over
time. Of course, this will later include the full suite of pyportfolioopt as
well as some screeners I am working on implementing soon. The idea is to make
a tool which require little setup (e.g., versus Portfoliovisualizer) so one
can make quickly tinker around with different tickers when exploring their
options.

Also note that I am obviously not very good at UI design... lol.

